# Uber CEO tells customers to tip drivers



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2018/01/24/improve-uber-rating-by-tipping/


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice link. I think he's been reading the UE forum, since day before yesterday he admitted UE will be the biggest food delivery app in the world sometime this year. Too bad he didn't announce changing the app to improve tip functionality on par with all of the competitors. Empty words. Why not send an email out to all Uber customers across the board explaining this change of attitude and app functionality?


----------

